# Drawing Turkeys in



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

OK I need some input if anyone is willing to help out. Set up this morning in a spot I've been watching for the last week. I could hear the turkey's coming off their roost so I gave some soft calls (I had 2 decoys out, both hens) and a few minutes later a hen flew right into my decoys. I gave another soft yelp and shut up, hoping some tom's would follow. The hen got about 10 yards from decoys then turn and went over the hill. She then began calling non stop, I assume gathering the group. I tried to call do some more calls without being overbearing and I saw another group of hens walk to my right at 30 yards, up and over the hill to the other hen. Then the gobbler came, didnt even look over at me and he was off over the hill. Then a jake stopped by to say hello and I passed on him, thinking they might loop around. So how can I get those birds interested and staying in my position? Any thoughts on types of calls I should do or not do? Any help would be great, I've always struggled with drawing birds in close. I was in full camouflage as well. The birds did not seem nervous or anything, so I dont think they saw me. Anyways, looking forward to hearing some tips and good luck to those out in the field on the general hunt!


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Try using a Jake decoy with your hens.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

After the hen saw your decoys and bugged out...what type of call was she making as she walked off? A decoy and some calling won't keep a gobbler around long if he has the option of the real deal near by. Hen's can be your saving grace or #1 enemy when calling a gobbler in...just depends on the situation.


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

gdog said:


> After the hen saw your decoys and bugged out...what type of call was she making as she walked off? A decoy and some calling won't keep a gobbler around long if he has the option of the real deal near by. Hen's can be your saving grace or #1 enemy when calling a gobbler in...just depends on the situation.


The hen was making some yelping calls with some cutting mixed in. Didnt sound like an alarm call but I could be wrong. She was certainly my #1 enemy this morning. I will put out my jake decoy next time and see if that will help.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

is it possible to get in closer to their roost? I like to be within 80-100 yards, and I'll be sitting on them in the dark for 30 minutes before it starts getting light. I like to make a call before they fly out of the tree ( just sort and soft yelps). shouldn't need too much calling. when those birds hear you they won't forget about you, but yeah a jake decoy would probably help in that situation. 

Hope you get'em!


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for the input I'll put those ideas to use. I usually set up closer to the roost but the turkeys repeatedly came to this spot so I figured I'd beat them there, they just didn't hold there.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

yeah, get under him. if your the first hen to start sweet talking him while he's up the tree, chances are he'll pop strait down and start strutting with you.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Think hens. Call to them and if you can get them coming he will follow.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Turkeys do what turkeys do. Doesn't sound like you did anything wrong. Frankly, "calling in" a flock of birds right of the roost is at best a 80-20 proposition. As Lips says, the hens rule the flock and the Toms just follow along. You did the best you could by being in a known spot but if those blasted hens want to go some other place you're just screwed. Sometimes, if you're close enough, you can convince a tom to come a short ways and take a look at the "noisy hen" but he won't come to far, 40-50 yards, before he rejoins the bunch. Decoys, fancy calling tactics, etc, seem to have very little effect on a mixed flock of turkeys coming right off the roost. Most of the time being in the right spot is key to success and is all you can really do.


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys. I got to set up close the roost. A few hens flew over my position and started talkin up a storm. Which then lead the tom right to me. He got closer and closer and I put a bead right on his neck.... and missed. He went running the other way and I sat there shocked lol. It was fun though, gotta get another day to go!


----------

